# manufacturing problem with white plastic fermenters



## wyntheef (Dec 31, 2009)

https://www.grapestompers.com/fermenting-bucket-failure.asp

This is regarding the bottoms falling out of primary fermentation buckets.

Some may already know about it, but its the first time I've seen it and figured it wouldn't hurt to post in case any are looking to get one.


----------



## deboard (Dec 31, 2009)

My primary doesn't have the reinforcment, but it's not the 6.5 gallon, just 5. I wonder if I should replace it? I use a closet upstairs as my wine making place, if the primary failed it would cause quite a mess! I've been thinking of getting a better primary anyways, something that could handle kits or even batches using grapes. I don't think I want to go stainless at this point though, a little too expensive. anybody have one they like?


----------



## rawlus (Dec 31, 2009)

best primary ive found for small batches is the 10 gallon rubbermaid brute trash barrel for about $20. got it at a restaurant supply place. only slightly bigger than the typical fermentation pail but the handles on the side are better than a wire handle and the plastic is more durable. the 10 gallon size is very compact and portable for those worried about space... it is like a miniature replica of the typical 32gal brutes used in janitorial.

i use the snap on lid for the brute ,it is not airtight but airtight is not needed for primary ferment anyway, i put a book on top just to keep fruitflies out. opening regularly to punch down or stir must is more convenient than with a snap-on lid with airlock anyway.

the 10 gal size is perfect for 6 gal batches that include grapeskins or oak or both, or wines that tend to foam or ferment excitedly... no risk of overflow.


----------



## wyntheef (Dec 31, 2009)

I see the lids for these white plastic ones come complete with a hole and grommet intended for use of an airlock, but when I bought mine, it didn't have a hole or grommet.
I punched a 1/2 inch hole into it and instead of a grommet, a small piece of 1/2 inch tubing with an airlock inserted works just as well.

Just thought I would put that out there as it would work well with alternative primaries too.


----------



## ratflinger (Jan 24, 2010)

I have lost 1 bucket to this. Probably got less than 10 batches through it. It's companion has shown no sign of failure yet.


----------



## Dhorton (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow, I have one of these, and I am seeing the crack starting to develop.. Thanks for posting this as I was unaware, 6.5 gallons of red must dumping out on a off white carpet, in a 3rd floor apartment would definitely cause me not to get my security deposit back!! what are your guys thoughts on using a igloo cooler, from what I understand they are food safe plastic..


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 24, 2010)

All of my buckets look like those but the code date is different. I saw this a while ago and checked them out. Thanks for posting that Steve.


----------



## Tom (Jan 24, 2010)

The buckets I use are the ones from getting fresh juice. Guess they are not affected...


----------



## Wade E (Jan 24, 2010)

Just cause they are food safe doesnt make them good, but since its just for primary fermentation it wouldnt cause any problems(just dont want you to get confused with that) I would get a rubber maid 10 gallon whiye bucket or fermenter from wine supply or just call them when ordering like FineVineWines and make suer you are getting the ribbed bottom fermenting bicket.


----------

